# Processing time after EOI



## Ling_S

Hi,

It has already been more than 1 month after my EOI (selected on early May) is selected and todate I am still didn't receive any news/update from them. It is indicated in their web page (Bangkok branch) that they will take 1 month to process and inform on the outcome if they will issue ITA.

Could someone enlighten me if it is normal for one to wait more than 1 month to hear from them? Sent email to enquire but receive no response except the email below:

If your enquiry is related to immigrating to New Zealand, please submit your enquiries via our Online Help Section on the website https://immigration.custhelp.com/ by clicking on the 'Contact Us' tab. One of our Customer Service Officers will respond to your enquiry directly.

Tried using the given web page but receive error - web page cannot be displayed. Thinking of giving them a call but would like to hear from anyone who has the same issue.


What should I do next.... All help are greatly appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## dawnclaremaddox

Ling_S said:


> Hi,
> 
> It has already been more than 1 month after my EOI (selected on early May) is selected and todate I am still didn't receive any news/update from them. It is indicated in their web page (Bangkok branch) that they will take 1 month to process and inform on the outcome if they will issue ITA.
> 
> Could someone enlighten me if it is normal for one to wait more than 1 month to hear from them? Sent email to enquire but receive no response except the email below:
> 
> If your enquiry is related to immigrating to New Zealand, please submit your enquiries via our Online Help Section on the website https://immigration.custhelp.com/ by clicking on the 'Contact Us' tab. One of our Customer Service Officers will respond to your enquiry directly.
> 
> Tried using the given web page but receive error - web page cannot be displayed. Thinking of giving them a call but would like to hear from anyone who has the same issue.
> 
> 
> What should I do next.... All help are greatly appreciated.
> Thanks.


Hi Ling S
We were selected on the 26 January. Without a job offer, I can't answer that. We have a job so it will go through a bit quicker. Our papers have been submitted (20th April) and is now being checked over. It is a waiting game, so you will have to be patient.


----------



## Ling_S

thanks to dawnclaremaddox .


I have just received my ITA ..... now is the start of getting all docs ready, especially on the police clerance.

Would anyone be able to advise if you have applying for Malayia Police clerance recently (for non-Malaysian). wanna find out on the time line... as saw from other forum that it would take quiet some time to get that.

Thanks.


----------



## karimax

Ling_S said:


> thanks to dawnclaremaddox .
> 
> 
> I have just received my ITA ..... now is the start of getting all docs ready, especially on the police clerance.
> 
> Would anyone be able to advise if you have applying for Malayia Police clerance recently (for non-Malaysian). wanna find out on the time line... as saw from other forum that it would take quiet some time to get that.
> 
> Thanks.


hi ling_s, just a question how long did you wait for your ITA? because I submitted my EOI last may 30 and was selected june 1... 

congratulations on your ITA hope everything will go well.... 

Thanks...

cheers!


----------



## Ling_S

karimax said:


> hi ling_s, just a question how long did you wait for your ITA? because I submitted my EOI last may 30 and was selected june 1...
> 
> congratulations on your ITA hope everything will go well....
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> cheers!


Thanks... mine was selected beginning of May....


----------



## klt

karimax said:


> hi ling_s, just a question how long did you wait for your ITA? because I submitted my EOI last may 30 and was selected june 1...
> 
> congratulations on your ITA hope everything will go well....
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> cheers!


Aha..it was just next day after the submission of the EOI?


----------



## zzxd

hi ling....just wanted to know my eoi was selected in the second draw in may and i applied without a job offer. my status still says selected....how long did u wait before you recvd yours?


----------



## karimax

klt said:


> Aha..it was just next day after the submission of the EOI?


hi kit... yes i was lucky coz the next day was the selection.... now I am waiting for the ITA hopefully it would come soon... wishing luck!


----------



## klt

karimax said:


> hi kit... yes i was lucky coz the next day was the selection.... now I am waiting for the ITA hopefully it would come soon... wishing luck!


Wow. lucky man!! and Good luck for next step.

Btw, what is your total point?


----------



## karimax

yes a bit of luck (and still will be needing it)... I have 145 points on my EOI total.... how about you?


----------



## klt

That is pretty high buddy. If I claim points for my partner's qualification then it would be 145 as well but I am not sure if I can because of her poor English level. 

I am just wondering if I just claim that point and submit EOI with 145 points..per my understanding with 145 points I will get selected automatically by their system.. Do they also manually go through the submitted information after automatic selection? If they do, with removing my claimed points which would be 125 then, will I still be selected or just rejected? As I know 125 is also high point.

Yeah, again, good luck !!


----------



## karimax

yes 145 points entitles you to be automatically selected but they will verify the information you had put on your EOI and if they see that you are qualified along with your wife they will send you ITA otherwise, they will deduct points and will return it into the pool.... 125 points is also high but you must be 140+ points for automatic selection... for me... I am hoping that both me and my wife's points are satisfactory for the ITA.... fingers crossed! 

good luck! and keep us posted!


----------



## klt

good luck and keep us posted as you move ahead...


----------



## karimax

thanks kit I hope and wish all of us good luck.. I hope we could all see each other in NZ in the near future....

Cheers to everyone! keep us posted also


----------



## Ling_S

zzxd said:


> hi ling....just wanted to know my eoi was selected in the second draw in may and i applied without a job offer. my status still says selected....how long did u wait before you recvd yours?



mine is also EOI without job offered with point 145... selected on early May and inform of ITA through email on 16 June.


----------



## klt

Ling_S said:


> mine is also EOI without job offered with point 145... selected on early May and inform of ITA through email on 16 June.


I just happened to check the status of my EOI after a few weeks and found it was selected but never got any notification via email which I was expecting in case of selection. In the past I have received some automated emails notifying me about the changes in my EOI that means they have my email ID. I did not receive any email notification of my selection.... Anyway, my hope is there for further notice.

I am eagerly waiting for the further notification for the application. Do they send the ITA by email or will post it to you to your address?


----------



## Ling_S

klt said:


> I just happened to check the status of my EOI after a few weeks and found it was selected but never got any notification via email which I was expecting in case of selection. In the past I have received some automated emails notifying me about the changes in my EOI that means they have my email ID. I did not receive any email notification of my selection.... Anyway, my hope is there for further notice.
> 
> I am eagerly waiting for the further notification for the application. Do they send the ITA by email or will post it to you to your address?


They will send to you through email. My experience is that it will take time (i.e. 1-2 months) for them to send you the email after EOI is selected.

Hope this help.


----------



## Sukhvinder

Well, I feel it is completely normal, i know a relative who got the ita after 2 months so....


----------

